# General Problems Regarding UHS MCAT



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

I am giving uhs mcat this year and i am a fresh candidate. I have some general problems regarding mcat
I want someone who can answer the questions given below.

1-is uhs mcat easy, conceptual or difficult??
2- if uhs mcat is conceptual then in what ways??
3-is it ok that i am doing self study rather than joining academy for mcat?
4-if mcat uhs is easy then why out of 45000 students only few are able to attain good marks in mcat?? Even those who take above 1000 in fsc are left behind why??

Thanks


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

1- There are some conceptual MCQs sprinkled in, but, you will mostly see questions that are exact lines from the FSC books. There's quite a time constraint, so in the end your rote memorization is all that's going to help you.

2- Cram the FSC books. The numerical and conceptual questions make a meager portion of the test. 

3- I recommend nothing but self study. Cram, rote and cram some more. Academies don't help much unless you have the whole syllabus down and you go for the test sessions only. The test sessions help you buildup speed. But, I am still a proponent of revising those books as much as possible, more than anything else. 

4- A levels students and foreigners usually end up with a bad MCAT score. As far as FSC graduates are concerned, they don't have as much practice with MCQs. Another factor is some people just don't study in their vacations. The time constraint is another factor. There are a million reasons why someone might not end up with a good MCAT score. You can't pin down one cause. However, if you work your but off and have those books on your fingertips, you will definitely succeed in the MCAT.


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for replying,we are actually living in kuwait, well my sister is in 4th year in sahiwal medical college she completed her fsc and mcat the same year and was lucky to get admission on open merit.
Now from the past 4 years nobody got admission on open merit from kuwait even though there numbers were good 968, 985 etc.

The point is, this time i want to break the 4 year silence and want to get admission on open merit.

I went to kips sahiwal and they were totally useless even though i have scored 294/300. I only studied for about 4 days and came backto kuwait bcoz i m not getting support from academy

Now i am planning to prepare as mcat as follows and i want your opinion whether i am doing good or not

1- i am preparing fsc books
2-i am also doing daily ilmi, al hamd and kips notes
3 increasing my speed and accuracy of filling holes by taking test given in kips and other books.

When i will be fully prepared i will go to kips and take 5 flps a week before mcat and then i will go for mcat 

Is this planning ok??


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

People who get left behind in MCAT are mostly those who do matric and Fsc but matric and Fsc is mostly fluke rather tha concept base. You basically just memorize everything by heart and write it all down on paper. While mcat tests you if you understand the material well. And mcat toppers r usually A/O levels people because A/O levels teach assess your knowledge rather than memory.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Loading... said:


> People who get left behind in MCAT are mostly those who do matric and Fsc but matric and Fsc is mostly fluke rather tha concept base. You basically just memorize everything by heart and write it all down on paper. While mcat tests you if you understand the material well. And mcat toppers r usually A/O levels people because A/O levels teach assess your knowledge rather than memory.


With all due respect, that may be the case with the SAT exam, however, the MCAT is mostly based on straight forward factoids. Brute memorization and speed helps in the MCAT. O and A level student very seldom succeed in getting a great score. Simply put, a lot of your skills from A levels do not transfer and are rendered useless. 

You might know a lot of people that are from an A level background and I have succeeded in the exam. Objectively speaking, however, A level graduates are at a disadvantage.

- - - Updated - - -



Saad iqbal said:


> Thanks for replying,we are actually living in kuwait, well my sister is in 4th year in sahiwal medical college she completed her fsc and mcat the same year and was lucky to get admission on open merit.
> Now from the past 4 years nobody got admission on open merit from kuwait even though there numbers were good 968, 985 etc.
> 
> The point is, this time i want to break the 4 year silence and want to get admission on open merit.
> ...


Great plan! This point in time though, I would recommend getting those FSC books on your fingertips. 

Secondly, you people get equivalence certificates right? That means you probably have a relatively lower equivalence, which seriously lowers your merit. So your friends probably had lower equivalence scores. Getting admission on open merit is extremely difficult for people with foreign certificates. What's your equivalence percentage? I can help you calculate what score you'll need in the MCAT to score an open merit seat.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well mr loading medicine is all nothing but rote learning and secondly 95 percent of o a levels end up in private colleges so not really sure if they top or not  you dont need concepts to prescribe a drug to someone you need to rote learn the signs and symptoms tests values and drugs doses so eventually those people get good grades in medicine who are good at retaining


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Recently my result came i got 884 
I lost 16 marks in practicals

Now if i cram whole fsc books and english
Will i be able to get 1010 marks?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Saad iqbal said:


> Recently my result came i got 884
> I lost 16 marks in practicals
> 
> Now if i cram whole fsc books and english
> Will i be able to get 1010 marks?


It is possible, rather, was possible. The MCAT is on the 28th. If you have crammed all those books and are revising them now i.e going through them as many time as possible, you can score that much.


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

I have revised 3 times being fresh candidate.


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

One more thing
Do i have to do all 872 words or 669 words


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Keep revising. Repeat everything like a mad man! 

Please do all the words i.e. 872. I did the new list last year and they gave words out of the old list.


----------

